# Viewing "Discussions Created" by a member from the member's profile page



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

When I view a members profile, the number under "Discussions Created" is an hyperlink. It links not to the discussions started by that number, but to general discussions that member has made to all topics. In the example below the hyperlink leads to 471 results, not the 12 results expected. 

Can this be fixed to return only the discussions that member actually started?


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bump!

Anybody home?????


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We have a ticket open for this but no ETA at this time.

Jeff M


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Agreed this is broken. Any word on this. This is very useful when you are trying to figure out poster's history.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I too wish this would be fixed. We mods often need to find all the threads started by a member. But now we cannot do that very easily.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

No update on an ETA for a fix on this one but it is on the punch list.

Jeff M


----------

